# Upload videos onto your smart phone



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I just figured out how to show videos from my sewer camera on my phone using Google Drive. I upload the video to Google docs on my laptop from the thumb drive and by using the Google Drive app on my phone I can access them to show customers via my phone. I know a tablet or iPad would work better but I don't have one yet. I only have a smart phone. This should work well to show the benefits of jetting to customers being I have before and after jetting videos.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Who is your phone with? Sprint has a special on the Samsung Tab 3 7" for 45 bucks. You can also do the same thing with dropbox.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Verizon. I have the Droid razor maxx. I haven't heard of drop box. The hard part was the size of the videos being so big my phone couldn't show them. I will look into drop box. I will eventually get a nice tablet.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I was in Walmart the other day and they had HP tablets for $89. IMO that would be perfect. More importantly it is a small investment, so if it gets coffee spilt on it no big deal.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Verizon. I have the Droid razor maxx. I haven't heard of drop box. The hard part was the size of the videos being so big my phone couldn't show them. I will look into drop box. I will eventually get a nice tablet.


http://shop.sprint.com/mysprint/sho...d=true&INTCID=AB:UBU:HERO:112813:Tab3:960X320 I stand corrected on the price its 49.99 still the best deal I have seen on this tablet. All the computer stores around here want a 150 bucks for it. We have two of them and they work great.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 8, 2013)

This is a really good idea, I'm sure I can rig up our cam to do the same! Great idea thanks.


----------

